# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for January 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Have a glass of champagne (sparkling juice if you're underage  :tongue2: )

Advanced Task - Become a dog or cat, find a DC to be your owner

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Sweet and doable! 

Now remember, remember, remember!

----------


## innerspacecadet

Definitely gonna try the advanced...I want to make my shape-shifting powers more "realistic."  I did turn into an eagle in my last lucid (which was a while ago), but kinda barely so...I couldn't make myself able to see my wings, though I took on the behaviors and started calling like one.

Basic...meh...I don't really like champagne, but I'll probably try that too, just so I can have a task completion.

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

When I was lucid this morning or night I actually drank some Champagne, but I figured I either wanted to drink this at a party of some kind (because drinking this to just drink it would be pretty lame in comparison) or complete the advanced task. At the time I thought the task was to go to somewhere where it's warm if you life somewhere where it's cold and the other way around if you life somewhere it's warm. 

Reading this now I see the task is not that and that I got it from "January 2010 Ideas". But it was okay. I woke up trying to get a party started and thought of going to a desert. I thought of the Sahara as I closed my eyes and soon I was riding camels (awesome) in this beautiful sandy environment. It was as if I were in the movies! 

I have no more memory of the rest :S

----------


## innerspacecadet

I dreamt I was at my grandfather's with my big sis, and I saw the Jolly Green Giant outside, sitting down on a bench in the backyard.  I thought that strange, and thought I might be dreaming.  After some reality checks and more inspections and reasoning, like wondering why I was even at my grandfather's again when I'd just been home not long ago, I concluded I was in fact dreaming.  The house started spinning to help confirm this.

I tried turning into a cat but I wasn't satisfied with the results.  So I decided I'd do the Basic Task for January first, and find some champagne to drink.

I got to this small liquor store, and asked them where the champagne was 'cause I had trouble finding it myself.  They told me, and I picked up a bottle of champagne called Plantation & Plantation or something like that.  It was a small bottle, maybe a third to half the size of a typical wine bottle, and it was pink.  I poured myself a glass and drank it.  It tasted like carbonated water.  I attributed this effect to the fact that I was dreaming and had never had that brand of champagne beofre, so I didn't know how to make it taste.  My older sister basically told me that it normally tasted like alcoholic pink lemonade.

It was then time for the advanced task.  I tried turning myself into a cat again, but wasn't happy with the results.  I thought it might help if I could get myself bitten by a were-cat.  So I let this were-cat, a big fat calico, come along and nibble my finger.  It didn't bite hard.  I then closed my eyes and imagined myself changing, and my arms stretching out in front of me and becoming paws.  I made my hands into a fist to make them more paw-like.  

Once I was done changing, I was meowing to speak, but to my dismay, my hands still looked like human hands to me.  I figured, though, that maybe I would still appear as a cat to other people, so I found a little boy, perhaps a younger version of my step-cousin, with many pets who might want to adopt me as a cat.  I meowed to him a lot, and he seemed to want to adopt me and to see me as a cat just fine.

Sometime after that, I went back to non-lucid dreaming, as usually happens when I finish my planned dream tasks as best I'm going to.

----------


## Abra

"Sparkling juice" if you're underage?

Er.

It's a dream. It doesn't matter if you drink dream alcohol or not. :V

----------


## ninja9578

I know abra, but I can't require them too  :tongue2: . Have fun everyone

----------


## SweetMelancholy

Hehe, these are genuine;  :smiley:  and the advanced task looks quite hard  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> [SIZE="4"]Basic Task - Have a glass of champagne



Simple but awesome. Great chance to complete a TOTM for anyone who has never done it before, like me.

----------


## Afterglow

Advanced task seems really interesting, wonder how it'll turn out if it works

----------


## Lunalight

I love these tasks!  I've never had champagne, so I'll be interested to see how my subconscious thinks it tastes.  Shapeshifting is always a challenge for me too, so I'm excited to try that one.  I can never make wings work either.

----------


## Piedude

I tried to do the basic one reallu fast because I could feel the dream going (Didnt remember Stabilization) But I suppose fighting a evil knight wasnt the time.....

----------


## Raven Knight

While I was looking for MoSh I saw someone with a tray filled with beers. That reminded me of the Task of the Month on Dreamviews. Drink a glass of Champaign? Yes. I wondered if there was Champaign at the party. If there was I would have to find it first. I didn't want to be distracted from the dream that much. I would summon my own Champaign. I focused on doing that and a bottle of Champaign appeared in my right hand and a glass and bottle opener in my left. I popped the cork. POP! The cork ejected out in a rain of colorful bubbles. It was really cool. People near me stopped talking to look. I could actually hear the music now! *I poured myself a glass of Champaign and drank it down.* It wasn't as bad as I had been expecting. I don't generally like Champaign. But it was pretty good. I handed the bottle to someone standing near me.

"Raven?" the someone said. I looked at the man. I recognized him. It was MoSh!

"Hey, MoSh!" I said, "Nice party!" I summoned another glass. "Go ahead and do your task of the month, basic task. Have a glass of Champaign! It's really not bad!"

MoSh took the bottle and drank from it. He handed it to someone else. "Damn! I wanted beer!"

----------


## RCLefty

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but who is MoSh?

Anyway, I actually tried and failed at this one!!

I became Lucid last night (probably around 8:00 this morning, in actuality) and I remembered to turn into a dog (which took a couple of tries) but then forgot everything else!

I was in this giant office-building sort of place, the looked like it was built out of some crazy foreign version of Legos, where the pieces come in colors like purple and gold.  I was doing a little "almost flying," where I was able to briefly defy gravity but nto out-and-out fly, when I realized that this meant I was dreaming.  I somehow recalled that we hade a new month/task, and I remembered to turn into a dog.  I didn't remember anything else, but it seemed to me that I would just naturally figure out the rest once I had transformed.

But, of course, I didn't, and I spent the rest of the dream flying around, my lucidity coming and going.  Also, at some point I morphed back into a human, and it's unclear if this was deliberate or not.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but who is MoSh?



Another user on DV: Man of Shred.  He didn't remember it, though, so it's not really a confirmed shared dream.  :Sad:

----------


## RCLefty

Ah.

----------


## cygnus

*basic task* 

1/5

...theres another scene change and now im indoors. there are two men looking at a menu on a wall discussing cheeses. i walk through a short corridor of blank walls and into a large dining area. there are big arrangements of food on most of the tables, but there are only a couple people in the area, who are seated. most of the food seems to be pizza - large pizzas with colorful toppings. i think to myself that i need to find something else. 

i see a loaf of bread covered in chocolate and put a piece in my mouth. i turn around - CHAMPAGNE! the glass is distinguishable (narrow w/ stem) and it looks very bubbly. i still have the chocolatey bread in my mouth but i pour the whole glass into my mouth anyways. the taste of these two things combined doesnt really register - its like spongy air. i wake up before i can look for something else to consume. 


i think my sense of smell in dreams is better than my sense of taste - or i've just used it more  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done cygnus and Raven  ::D:

----------


## Rena_Chan

My first task of the month completed!  :boogie: 

I remembered the task of the month and tried summoning a glass of champagne into my hand. I kept forming my hand like I was holding a wine glass. Disappointed that it wasn't working, I glanced down at the floor. There was a wine glass full of champagne sitting on the floor right in front of my dad. Excited, I grabbed and drank. It didn't taste like anything much, almost like air, and it burnt a little for some reason.

You can go to my journal and read the whole thing if you want, it's not very interesting though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Excerpt:

There are a bunch of monks walking away from Christ on the cross. The first monk is holding the Holy Grail. I fly down, as a lion-man. "Give me that shit!" I say, grabbing the Holy Grail. There is nothing in it. I turn it upside down. "Hey what gives?"
I look at the Christ. It's a wax figure. The monks are animatronic robots. The Grail is a plastic cup.
Then, I see a bunch of tourists looking at me, and taking pictures. We are in a wax museum.
"What the hell are you looking at?" I summon champagne, and take a sip. It's way too sweet. "I hope this counts!" I change it into red wine, and drink deep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*ADVANCED LUCID TASK*

January 5, 2010

I am on the Moon. I change into a pink Siamese cat. I see Raven. I run to her.
"Meow! Meow! Will you be my kitty?" I ask.
"What are you talking about? Nomad?" She picks me up, and snuggles me. "Aw, you're so cute. What's your name?"
"Will you be my DC?"
"You are Nomad! What are you doing? You are so silly!"
"Um, I mean, I need a master, I need someone to feed me tuna and milk, but not mixed together. Gross! Actually, how about lettuce, carrots, and peas, and broccoli, and starfruit..."
"Nomad, you are so silly. What are you trying to do?"
"Oh, that task of the month thingy."
"I already gave you champagne at the party."
"I knoes, but I spit it out, and changed it to beer. It was too sweet. Blech! Oh, I remember, I am supposed to have a DC owner, so you don't count. You're real. Can you make a DC for me?"
"Uh, sure." A DC pops out of Raven's head. Raven hands me to her. 
"Can I be your kitty and milk?"
"What?" the DC says.
"Will you be my valentine, owner, thingy?"
"Um sure!" the DC chick says.
"Are you real?"
"As real as I'll ever be."
"Typical DC answer."
"What?"
"Oh never mind." I crawl around her neck, on to her head, then settle in her arms. "Aw kitty, you're so cute!"
Raven tries to pet me, and then I swat her hand away. "Nomad, that's not nice. Bad kitty." I grin at her cheshirely, and purr. I change into a lion, and the DC falls and disappears. I am still pink, with dark pink tiger stripes.
"Nomad, you are so ridiculous!"
Angelina appears with a white lion, and she pets me. "Where, ya been kiddo?" she says nuzzling my mane. 
"I am a Cheshire Lion!" I say proudly.
"Well, good for you!" Raven says, turning into Alice.
"Are we in my Inner World?" I say.
"No, we're on the Moon still, Nomad," Raven says. I summon a mirror, and show it to Raven. She says, "Oh!" and changes back to an Assassin. I laugh, and the dream ends.

----------


## AURON

*basic*

I arrive in my room fully lucid and I head out doors.  It's daytime, but it's very foggy out.  I looked down the road and noticed that the neighbors house is replaced by a dead Triceratops (guess i had the TOTY on the brains).    I head a little bit down the road, and I head off to the grass.  I started digging in it and the dirt was moving away like the really soft kind that earth worms run through.  After a few scoops, I felt what I was looking for.  A bottle of Vodka!  It's not champagne, but I felt like I don't have time to keep digging.  I headed back to my house and started looking for a champagne glass.  But just then I started to feel things fade out.  I opened up the bottle, and drank it straight out as the dream started to fade.

----------


## Raven Knight

"Ok," I said to myself, "Now then what to do" I was wondering if I had any unfinished dream goals. Maybe I could do the TotM! The advanced level. Now where were those kids? They seemed the kind who would take in a lost kitten or puppy I flew a bit until I found them. I landed out of sight and transformed into a kitten. I noted how it felt to walk as a kitten. Not really natural, but not bad, either. I could run faster. I tripped on my own four feet and tumbled into the center of the group of kids.

"Awww" said one of the kids, "Look at the kitty!"

"I wanna pet it!" said the girl. I pretended to be slightly wary of her, but I let her slowly approach and pick me up. "Do you wanna come home with me? Do you?" she asked, cooing as if to a baby.

"Mew!" I said to her.

So the girl carried me down a path through some trees and to a large house. She carried me into the kitchen and set me down. I began looking around like an inquisitive kitten.

"Here," the girl said, "Let me get you some milk." She set a bowl of milk in front of me. I lapped it up like a kitten would and purred as she was stroking me gently. It actually felt very nice. It was relaxing. Everything faded to black as I woke.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

I'm definitely going to try for basic tonight. Wish me luck!  ::D:

----------


## WarriorTiger

Excerpt:

 We sat down to eat and there were nice wine glasses in front of us. I smiled and then stood. "May I have you attention please." I started. "I recently got a shipment of champagne from France. I would like to share it all with you." I clapped my hands and several servants walked in carrying the champagne. I took the glass that he poured and brought it to my lips. I drank it all down at one. And nearly choked. It was dry, very dry and wasn't very good. I regained my composure and ate. Soon we were dancing again. I was starting to look at Leo a little too much like he was... anyway I decided to leave and Leo came with me.

----------


## Raven Knight

Hey, WarriorTiger, congrats on a successful WILD and the task of the month completion! :bravo:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Does it count as a fail if I didn't even go lucid? The sum of my dream recall from last night is here, but it wasn't lucid, so I didn't get a chance to try anything...

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm going to attempt both of the tasks. In fact, the advanced task's first part, turning into a dog, was one of the goals I'd told my girlfriend was one of the first things I'd like to try to do when I go lucid and am comfortable with controlling my dreams. I'd like to first try the basic task, then if I can complete that one, I'll try completing the advanced task as well. 

This will be yet another first for me: trying to reach a specific goal with a lucid dream. Wish me luck!

Also, taking the idea from a post I saw early in this thread, I'd like to make a real challenge out of the basic task, to have a drink at an event or during a party or something. 'Course, I am underage, so I'll find an event that would have sparkling juice.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> Does it count as a fail if I didn't even go lucid? The sum of my dream recall from last night is here, but it wasn't lucid, so I didn't get a chance to try anything...



Yeah, sorry, it's the Lucid Task of the Month  :smiley:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> Yeah, sorry, it's the Lucid Task of the Month



Do I get another try then, or no? Sorry; I'm new to TotM thing...I don't know all the rules yet  :tongue2:

----------


## insight

You have the chance to complete the task until the end of the month. Good Luck!

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

I recently (last week or so) had an amazing dream that lasted for like half an hour and allowed me to do all kinds of stuff I had never been able to do before. This included, 3rd person view, teleporting, telekinesis and.. shape shifting!! As you, the reader of this post, will read shape shifting ended freakishly weird :S 
_
I remembered the task of the month when my perspective suddenly turned to 3rd perspective. It turned out I was some sort of grey/silver cartoony looking sort of character. I had a head bigger than the rest of my body and big black eyes. 

If I could do this I would definitely be able to shapeshift too!  And I hardly tried or I was a cat_ (I'm a dog person)_, I was trying for my friend to make him understand that he should be my owner by acting extremely cat-like_ (you know how they act.. yuck)_. He did not understand and thought I was just a friendly cat. 

I then attempted to change into a dog_ (my dog to be exact)_ but it only succeeded half. What followed was a me in state of half dog half human! REALLY, REALLY weird! I quickly decided to stop this madness and discontinued. It was as if I had created a seperate "living" object I had tried to join with... 

_

----------


## LRT

Why does it matter if you're underage? It's a dream!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

The dream police! *breaks into a song*

----------


## ninja9578

> Why does it matter if you're underage? It's a dream!



Because I can't require underage members to drink.  DV Policy.

----------


## strinky

It's been a while since I've posted here, but for the last week or so I've been trying to get back into lucid dreaming. Last night I had my first successful attempt:

Somehow I realized I was dreamingpossibly a WILD, but it might have just been a scene change. I flew for a bit and then remembered the lucid tasks. I thought about the advanced one first and turned myself into a black lab. I ran around an expansive field for a bit but found my dog body to be somewhat awkward. I ran over and found my aunt standing by a doorway of sorts, and she scratched behind my ears. 

Then, I transformed back into a human and thought about how I might go about drinking champagne. I picked up a glass and drank something that wasnt champagne, so I put it down and created another glass and told myself that this time it would contain champagne. I picked it up, and indeed, the glass was of champagne. 

Rest of the dream:

----------


## simon1717

I was able to complete the basic task. Here is the excerpt: 

...This time I am not alone. There is a grand function happening at the mansion. There are people everywhere dressed in tuxes and evening gowns. Everyone here is of advanced age. Then a thought, I can do the TOTM. I look around for some drinks. All I see is an empty high ball glass on a nearby table. That will work. I pick it up and walk over to a small group of partygoers and hand my glass to a small elderly woman. Before I even say anything she smiles and hands the glass back to me only now it is a champagne flute full of champagne. The others hold up their glasses and make a short toast I don't understand. As I go to drink mine I notice that it has changed to a blood red color. I drink it anyway. It does not taste like anything I've ever had. It's indescribable. It's as if I am drinking pure energy. In one instant I feel every cell in my body. I need more. I turn to ask the woman to pour me another glass but it all goes dark and instantly I'm awake...

Read the whole dream here: http://dreamviews.com/community/show...6&postcount=24

----------


## XeL

12.01.2010A flight through Stockholm! (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So yeah I haven't updated my DJ in some time but I think I'll start doing it more from now on. Starting off with my 26th lucid.

I'm standing with my mom discussing how I should pay the rent for my apartment. I feel very anxious and I think about all the things I have to buy for school. I'm in a store and I'm holding a small pack of stickers. I know I can't afford the stickers but I really want them. Next thing I know I'm at our street, still holding the stickers in my hand. At first I'm like: Wow, I have to go back and back and pay for these stickers. But after some thought I decide to just keep them since noone will know anyway. At this point I start thinking about my environment. Did I just teleport? I look around and see the grocery store across the street. Thats weird I think, there is noone in it. I walk inside and I see that all the shelves are empty and the only thing in there is some mattresses. I walk outside and look at the sky. I then look at my hands... They look normal. I ask a guy passing by if I'm dreaming but he shakes his head. I tell myself to focus and look over at the green peace building close by... What I see instead of the green peace logo, is a fairly small sized black sign with a white fish and some cutlery on it. I become lucid and the clarity of the dream drastically increases (took me long enough lol) and I push my finger through my palm to stabilize. The first thing that comes to mind is flying. I use the three step method and take off. I now notice that the sky and clouds are dark. I feel extremely excited and feel like going on an adventure. I increase my speed and almost fly into some electric wires, but I spin around mid-air and avoid them. I fly over riddarfjärden in stockholm and look down on all the huge dark water masses below. The city is asleep and all I can see is some street lights vaguely illuminating it. At one point I think of trying to summon Misa campo and have sex with her but I quickly got rid off that thought. When I fly over kungsträdgården I see some people sitting around a table. I land and as I do I start thinking about the task of the month. I tell myself that when I walk around the next corner there will be a champagne bottle standing there. Turns out I don't even have to walk around a corner, it's standing right in front of me on the small white plastic table. I grab the bottle and notice thats its half full and is kinda sticky. I turn around and see that the group of people are a bunch of boozers sitting on white plastic chairs. I walk over to them and ask one guy with a beard if I can borrow his wine glass. Sure he replies and I grab the glass. I walk over to the closest trash bin and empty if first. At first I'm afraid that he'll get angry at me for wasting all that booze but then I remind myself that this is a dream and I can easily kick his ass if he would get aggressive. I pour myself a glass and suprisingly it tastes a lot like champage... I should add that I'm not a big fan of champage. Shortly after that the dream fades out and I wake up with a beating heart.
Yay my first Totm completed =)

----------


## Maria92

Hahahaha! I did it! For the first time ever, I did it!  ::banana:: 


*Spoiler* for _Proof!_: 



12.01.2010Lucid TOTM Completion (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm sitting at my computer, logged on to Dream Views, when BAM! I become lucid. Realization just sort of hits me like a brick wall. I briefly stabilized the dream, though not as much as I should have. I instantly recalled the Task of the Month: have a sip of sparkling cider (I'm underage). I try to summon a wine flute full of the stuff, but I kept failing (looks like dream control may be a bit harder than I thought). So, after failing to actively make a glass of cider appear, I looked around on my desk. Sure enough, there was already a glass there, filled with semi-warm sparkling cider. It was a tad old, but it still had some fizz to it, as well as some chill. I quickly drained the glass. The fizzy apple juice tasted just like it does in reality. The bubbles danced about my mouth; the cool, sweet liquid poured down my throat.

----------


## insight

Great job Mario ! I'm really happy for your first TOTM completion !

----------


## Clyde Machine

Seems like everybody's starting to get the TOTM completed, I gotta get on this! I haven't had a lucid dream in a few nights, in fact I haven't had any dreams in the past few nights, so I'm gonna go take a nap and see if I can have at least a dream. =D

----------


## Maria92

> Great job Mario ! I'm really happy for your first TOTM completion !



Thanks, man.  :smiley: 

So, when do I get the cool orange name and badge?  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Had some time last night, so I banged out the Advanced Task.

14.01.2010January Adv. ToTM Completion (DILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The following is an excerpt from an hour+ long LD.

Frustrated by my failure to locate her, I decide to go about the ToTM as scheduled, without her. There are plenty of DCs around. A couple walking up and down the street, a few off to the side of the road, sitting on benches. I start up my plan, queuing up Guns and Dogs by Portugal. The Man. Once the distinctive sounds and lyrics hit my ears I start my transformation.

I shrink to a quarter my height, slowly falling down onto all fours, my limbs constricting, my joints changing, and my hands and feet becoming paws. My clothes melt into me, becoming a silky black fur coat. I feel my ears elongate and flop down about face as my nose and mouth stretch forward. All of this is happening at once. I'm surprised it feels so easy and natural.

*I am now a dog.* Not quite sure what breed, but I'm definitely on the smaller side. As soon as the transformation completes, I trot over to an older woman on a nearby bench who is reading a newspaper. I curl up on her feet, brushing my soft fur against her leg. The woman looks down, smiles, and makes the effort to bend over and pet me. Boy does it feel good. *She will make for a good owner.*

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, these should be up to date in a little bit  ::D:

----------


## Keitorin

Wow, good job guys. =)

----------


## Maria92

> Okay, these should be up to date in a little bit



Ah, cool. I've been looking forward to the orange name.  :smiley:  Quietly protesting the 10 character limit.

----------


## Hidden

Gah.  Well, I almost did it.

I was in a candy store filled with Christmas trees.  I became lucid, and decided to grab as many candy canes as I could.  Then I remembered the TOTM, so I went to the counter and asked for a glass of champagne.  The lady there looked at me and said, "Sorry, I can't give you that."  The dream was starting to fade, so instead of arguing with her I asked for sparkling cider.  I'm not sure exactly what happened, but somehow I ended up trying to figure out how to fly while holding a seagull (while nonlucid).

Hopefully I'll get it next time.

----------


## XeL

> Gah.  Well, I almost did it.
> 
> I was in a candy store filled with Christmas trees.  I became lucid, and decided to grab as many candy canes as I could.  Then I remembered the TOTM, so I went to the counter and asked for a glass of champagne.  The lady there looked at me and said, "Sorry, I can't give you that."  The dream was starting to fade, so instead of arguing with her I asked for sparkling cider.  I'm not sure exactly what happened, but somehow I ended up trying to figure out how to fly while holding a seagull (while nonlucid).
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it next time.



 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  I want you to know that this dream amuses me, A LOT!

----------


## ninja9578

Me too, the ending is so random  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Um, is it okay that it wasn't SPARKLING juice, and just, say, grape juice? 'Cause I love grape juice, and it looked like grape juice and tasted like grape juice....  ::D:  Also, did it have to be a glass? 'Cause I drank it from a bottle.... 

If both of the above are okay, then I completed the basic task of the month! First time ever doing a TotM, and first time having a lucid dream with any substance to it where I could really do things in it/with it!! Even if I didn't complete the TotM, it was a wonderful dream.  ::D:  Here's the excerpt:

"...I rushed toward the van in a long run and started thinking about the DV Task of the Month. As I ran, I reached into my coat and tried pulling out a glass of champagne, but it didn't pull anything out. I looked off to my left and saw Emily lying on the ground. I ran over and asked for grape juice. She produced from inside her coat a bottle of grape juice. As she pulled it out, I consciously began yelling, "Aww, yeah! Aww, yeah!" from being exited from going lucid. [...] the environment turned into an orange beach next to a dark red ocean, with a sunset of the most beautiful gold, against an orange and red sky. Emily handed me the grape juice, still lying down on some kind of blanket. I took the grape juice, uncapped it, laid down, and began drinking. *While drinking, I could taste the sweet juice - it was one of the greatest tasting grape juices I'd ever drank*, compared to reality. I kept drinking and found that the liquid in the bottle was unending, so I dropped it to the ground, having had my fill. I turned my head while laying there and stared at the sunset, the sun so tiny in the distance. I once more tried to get champagne - I reached for the sun to pick it out of the sky, and put my fingers in my mouth, but tasted nothing. I thought about the advanced task, and started to lose lucidity. I seemd to go back into a regular dream state and saw a blue sky with white clouds, and several men and women floating there with white clothes and wings, plus a white dog with wings. They all shot straight upward to the heavens, and I consciously came out of my dream, happy as a clam. "

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

Wow, I made the glass appear, but I couldn't get the champagne/sparkling juice to appear. Now that I look back, it would have been more logical to just make the glass appear with the drink already in it. I didn't realize that even after I woke up... wow.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Woo! First TOTM completion!! Woohoo!!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I don't have time to write it now, but I finally completed a TOTM for this month!  The basic only, unfortuanatly.  Shapeshifting...not so easy for me!  But I'll find a way, I MUST.  After all, I don't want to break my record of completly the advanced TOTM since September, for those of you who didn't know that.

----------


## Maria92

Yay, LDS! I was missing your orange name. It just wasn't right...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Sorry, wasn't on to post it last night!  I will remember what I can from the dream...

I was at my old old house...a version of it, and it was purely square...not the actual shape.  No furniture, just the place where the living room and kitchen would be.  Instead of the first floor being where it is now, it was to be demolished and put above the current first floor.  My mom was there, and I somehow became lucid.  I wanted to turn into a dog.  I told my mom to, didn't work.  Squatted down, tried to change myself by looking in a mirror, that didn't work.  Then, I asked my mom to get me some sparkling juice, she cupped her hands as if she was giving a glass to me, but no glass was there, then my dream mind took over and took the "glass" and "drank" it.  Then, I saw a small table in the corner and did it for real.  There was a small glass with a gulpfull of the sparkling juice, I drank it all.  Tasted like sprite with apple juice.

----------


## AndresLD

I had a LD last night, and I remembered the task of the month was drinking a glass of champagne, so I started looking under my bed and saw a boot, I thought "There's a bottle of champagne inside" and I reached in and there it was! I was starting to wake up so I didn't have time to find a glass, so I drank straight from the bottle, does that count :S?

----------


## infestor1

I did the basic and a failed attempt at advanced!

*Basic:*

When I got in to my LD last night, I was determined to do the task of the month. I tried to do passive control to be able to drink some sparkling juice. I made myself believe that there was a bottle of sparkling cider inside the fridge, so when i opened the door there was a bottle but it was empty. I tried to find a wine tasting place, so i made myself believe there was a vineyard outside my backyard. it worked and I went to the wine tasting building. They wouldnt sell me anything since i was underage (dream character fail!) so I tried to grab the bottle with telekinesis. it flew toward me but i lost control so i did like a mission impossible dive toward it, and it broke but i drank it.

 ::D: 
_Mission Complete <3_

*Advanced:* I was in a field of wheat, idk why, but i was. this was my second dream. I tried to transform into a dog first, cause dogs are my favorite animals. It didn't work, but a farmer appeared next to me and started talking gibberish. I tried to tell him to shut up but instead a woof came out of me. Suddenly I saw a cat appear in the distance but it transformed into a monster (random, I know) and I woke up.

_Mission Fail_

I'm going to keep trying to complete Advanced.  ::D:  At least I did basic. :S

----------


## Hidden

> When I got in to my LD last night, I was determined to do the task of the month. I tried to do passive control to be able to drink some sparkling juice. I made myself believe that there was a bottle of sparkling cider inside the fridge, so when i opened the door there was a bottle but it was empty. I tried to find a wine tasting place, so i made myself believe there was a vineyard outside my backyard. it worked and I went to the wine tasting building. *They wouldnt sell me anything since i was underage* (dream character fail!) so I tried to grab the bottle with telekinesis. it flew toward me but i lost control so i did like a mission impossible dive toward it, and it broke but i drank it.



Hahaha, join the club!

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job guys, you'r wingies should be on shortly.  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> Nice job guys, you'r wingies should be on shortly.



Does that include me? I'm not sure if my lucid experience counted, I didn't drink a "glass" of champagne, I drank straight from the bottle, the whole bottle though.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Does that include me? I'm not sure if my lucid experience counted, I didn't drink a "glass" of champagne, I drank straight from the bottle, the whole bottle though.



I had that same question, but.... There are my wings!  ::D:  

So it's just drinking the substance indicated, that's all there is to it, in case anyone else wasn't sure.

----------


## Man from Modesto

I need to know, what is a DC?

----------


## Maria92

DC = Dream Character, a character in one's dreams.

----------


## Man from Modesto

> I had a LD last night, and I remembered the task of the month was drinking a glass of champagne, so I started looking under my bed and saw a boot, I thought "There's a bottle of champagne inside" and I reached in and there it was! I was starting to wake up so I didn't have time to find a glass, so I drank straight from the bottle, does that count :S?



11 recalled in one night? Nice. 

My record is 7. They were all prophetic however. The first six already happened. The last one is a major event in California which involves flood waters receding to the ocean afterward. (Did not see the event). I hear my own voice telling me, 

"Something happens, but it is less than everybody thinks."

----------


## Man from Modesto

> DC = Dream Character, a character in one's dreams.



Thanks, Mario.

----------


## Maria92

Sure man, no problem. If you have any other questions, you can always check out the DV Dictionary.

----------


## J.D.

I finally managed one! Here's the excerpt...





> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> One of the times when I closed my eyes without thinking, opened them to find myself in a swirling blackness.  A song started to play.  It was "Battlefield" by Jordin Sparks, a catchy song, I'm quite ashamed to like it.  The next place I ended up was a restaurant/bar/supermarket.  There were small circular tables in booths at one side of the room, and a grocery section at the other.  My memory of this part is hazy, I think I started talking to a bouncer.  Soon the swirling black descended again, and the music returned.  It was blasting the chorus now, absolutely roaring - like when you have headphones turned all the way to the max.  My thoughts turned to where I was going next.  I remembered the task of the month, which was to have a glass of champagne, so I concentrated on going back to that bar/supermarket.  I was there almost right away, and I wasted no time in dashing into the drink section, uncorking a bottle of champagne with my teeth and pouring a glass.  I reached into the back of a shelf and pulled out a plastic champagne glass.  I drank it in two gulps, noting that it had no real taste, then tried to drain the bottle.  Unfortunately, as I closed my eyes I had a (possibly false) awakening.

----------


## bobbybobster

Have my first lucid dream :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Have my first lucid dream



Huh?

----------

